# limbsaver pad



## Skrippa (Mar 26, 2005)

I am thinking of installing a Limbsaver pad on my Beretta Pintail shotgun. I have seen some comments regarding the fact that the pads are "sticky" and grab your clothing. Anyone have any comments and/or remedies regarding this.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got one that just slips on over the butt. It is nice since the warm weather U dont feel a kik from a 12 at all. I also have one on my .300 win mag and it helps alot with recoil. They are both slip on modles. I have never had one stick, the one thing about them is to make sure they don't mess with your sholdering of the gun. The limb saver does add just a bit to the butt and can for some be too long. I find no broblems with them and find swaping the pads form one gun to another to be usefull. I have put the one on my 10g and I use it on the .300 and I have no trouble it getting caught. :beer:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Skrippa said:


> I am thinking of installing a Limbsaver pad on my Beretta Pintail shotgun. I have seen some comments regarding the fact that the pads are "sticky" and grab your clothing. Anyone have any comments and/or remedies regarding this.


2 remedies that come to mind are black electricians tape around the edges but nothing on the flat surface which contacts your shoulder. the other is some clear nail polish on the same surfaces you would put the tape. Once the nail polish dries and hardens it creates a slick surface. Again, do not put any on the flat end surface which touches your shoulder or it will slide when you shoulder the gun.


----------

